# Retail Chicken Store - Ideas Wanted!



## teachfit (Jun 28, 2013)

I am a business owner (an accountant by trade) and in the process of working on a business plan to open a retail store for chicken enthusiasts and other urban farmers. 

If you were to have a local store in your area, what kinds of items would you like to see stocked? Any input you are willing to offer would be greatly appreciated as I am trying to get together an inventory list to go in my business plan. if you know of any wholesale distributors in the Southeast that I should contact, please let me know.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure if you are going to sell meds and feed but that is something all chicken owners need. Other than that

incubators, brooders, waterers, feeders, leg bands, wing bands, saddles, treats, books, game cam, chicken blinders, credit (lol), toe punch, colored ty raps, thermometers/hygrometers, a bulletin board for local peoples stuff........it's making my head hurt!
Good luck with your store.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You might want to make a visit to your local feed store and ask them about their most frequently asked for items as they usually stock the stuff that is most frequently used by flock owners. 

If you are just doing chickens, ignore the next info, but you might consider stocking some minor things related to other small livestock without getting too diverse. 

You'll want bedding choices, a range of home vetting meds, sprays, salves, syringes and tools. A choice of feeds, minerals and goat/sheep related items for the urban farmette people who have miniature goats and such. Drenching tools, milking items and milk processing items, as well as a range of how to books on all such things as animal husbandry, cheese making, etc. 

A choice of feeds for all types of fowl, ruminants, horses, pigs, dogs and cats. Folks like a one stop shopping approach and if you don't have basic items for all pets, they will drive right by you to TSC.

Don't forget the all important NuStock and you might consider castor oil and even other natural remedies, wormers, etc. for those who are using an old-fashioned approach.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Organic feed. In my opinion it's half the reason myself and other people I know bought chickens. So they aren't eating crappy filler food. It's been the hardest thing to find.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Amen to that mcchicken. I do read the labels and am very fussy about what any of my "kids" get for feed same as I would be if I had been blessed with the human kind. 

I would love to be able to purchase the fun novelty things that right now I search for on-line such as: home decorative with chickens on it and chicken figurines, fun tee's, pendants & pins, besides the quality feed, good books for chicken owners in how to care for them through all their life stages, and variety of treats for them.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Organic (& nonGMO) chicken feed, countertop wire rack/containers for the eggs. Feeders, waterers, water nipple (have a hard time finding them around here).


----------



## teachfit (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas....keep them coming! I am lucky to have several "local" mills that can produce all natural feeds for me and am excited about that possibility. I am even considering stocking live meal worms and regular worms for treats. My girls ate a whole bag of mealworms that a friend brought over in about 10 minutes. Happy happy happy hens!


----------

